# Finally got some new pics of the new one(DUW)



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Ugh. I have no idea what was up with my camera today, but these have got to be the worst pics. Anyways, back to my new buddy. She explored her cage for about half an hour, and then she was already begging to come out(she was handfed, and I got to know her a bit before I brought her home). I need some bisexual names. Seeing as she's only two months old, I don't know if she is actually a female. Any suggestions? I'll stop blathering now. Here's the pictures!

























































From the last picture, can you tell if she needs her toenails clipped? I also have another problem. She'll start exploring my fingers, but then she'll nip a little harder than I like. How can I teach her that this is bad behaviour? I noticed that she loves attention, so I try to put her back in her cage as soon as I can after she does that to teach her that this is bad. But it's hard to do that quickly enough. Tips, anyone? Thank you!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The wing spot sexing is here http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307
This worked on my lucky before her first moult 

I dont know about the behaviour i tried putting mine away but it done no good
i just say NO its naughty


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww what a cutie


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks perry and sarah! Don't I have to wait for the first molt to determine what gender he/she is? I thought all of them looked like females until the first molt.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

nope wing spot sexing really works  Take a look at the thread and look at the underside of your birds wings and that should tell you what sex he/she is and if you need help you can post some pics of the underside of his/her wing on here and we can help.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

She's a very beautiful bird! I also love the cage. That's the one I planned on buying before I found mine cheap on Craigslist. How do you like it? And also... what's the birdies name?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree it confirmed my lucky was a girl since i got told she is a boy ha ha

so it worked 100% for me


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

I just looked, and HE barely has any spots under his wings..so it's a male? And I actually do like the cage, Dude. I got it for 50 bucks on craigslist. Haha.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yep if hardly any spots then a male but look out for tiny little ones like this
http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5844&d=1285426017 
or here is a better pic http://mystinwolf.tripod.com/youngfemalewinglg.html


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, I only see spots on like four or five feathers.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Then you have a boy


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Yay! This is gonna be fun teaching him stuff! He's calling for me to bring him out . Jeez, he sure got used to everything fast


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Once they start they dont stop lol


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

If you ignore them they do!  I'll be gone for about four hours tomorrow and the following weeks, so I want him to get used to entertaining himself while I'm gone. He started calling for me to bring him out AGAIN, so I went into another room and waited until he was quiet to give him some millet. How many toys should I have in his cage at one time, and how often should I change them out?


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

He/she is darling, and your toys look great too. That is a lovely cage, it looks like it has power coating too, nice. 

You need a sandy perch for the nails, just position it near the food dish and that should work fairly well. As to the nippiness, just telling them 'no' in a firm voice usually works on mine.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Yay! Bargain cage, swoosh. 
Which perch is it that can cause open sores on the feet? I thought it was either sand or concrete. And thank you for the tips for how to stop biting.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

get a pedicure perch they are found at petsmart and maybe petco they are soft but ridged to keep nails grind down and keep different types of perches in the cage not just dowel perches include wood perches, tree branches like apple, soft wood, most kind of branches are good but no pine as pine is sappy! petsmart has good selection so does petco on perches and you want to have at least 3 toys in the cage and switch them out every 2 weeks or rotate them around the cage. I sudgest getting a swing as they love them and toys with bells or stuff they can destroy!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a swing outside of his cage, he doesn't seem to fancy it a whole lot >.<. He seems most content when he's on my shoulder preening himself! And okay, next time I go to PetSmart I'll check them out. Thanks!


----------

